# So I searched for "Famous ISFJs" in Google......



## cranberryplains (Aug 1, 2011)

And this is what I got: 









You can try it if you want!

(I wasn't really sure which forum to post in so I posted it here).


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Lol, sucks to be them I guess, Famous ISFJs - CelebrityTypes.com
that's a pretty decent site for famous types.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Well at the end it doesnt matter, beeing proud of "famous/celebrities that have your same MBTI type" its like beeing proud of other people without "relationwithyou" achievements. Only matter the things that you accomplish... its also a self steem boost throught other people (kinda patetic)...


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

That only implies that INTJs are more likely to search for famous people of their type on Google

(actually nvm.....it implies that people in general are more likely to search for "famous intjs" than famous ISFJs.....)

but if you look at the results, famouse isfjs return 171,000 results whereas famous intjs only return 14,800 which is understandable since there are many more isfjs than intjs

but really in the final analysis, who the hell cares


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Juan M said:


> Well at the end it doesnt matter, beeing proud of "famous/celebrities that have your same MBTI type" its like beeing proud of other people without "relationwithyou" achievements. Only matter the things that you accomplish... its also a self steem boost throught other people (kinda patetic)...


I don't think that it is a self esteem boost for me. When I discovered personality typing I was quite excited to find out that some of my more favorite people in the world (if only fictional in most cases) shared my personality type, I thought it was quite neat.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

lol at some of these responses


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 ego stroked!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Why did you even make this thread?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

I was never interested in real people who shared my type, I was all

"Oooh! I'm the same type as The Doctor! And Jack Sparrow! And House (possibly)!"

Yeah, I'm a bit of a nerd.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> I was never interested in real people who shared my type, I was all
> 
> "Oooh! I'm the same type as The Doctor! And Jack Sparrow! And House (possibly)!"
> 
> Yeah, I'm a bit of a nerd.


I would classify Jack Sparrow as an ESTP actually, could be wrong but that's my opinion.

What makes you think he is ENTP?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> I would classify Jack Sparrow as an ESTP actually, could be wrong but that's my opinion.
> 
> What makes you think he is ENTP?


I wasn't sure at first, but apart from making up plans on the fly, I always identified his 'fountain of youth' chasing as more N than S. I'm never very good at that distinction though, so I could easily be wrong.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> I wasn't sure at first, but apart from making up plans on the fly, I always identified his 'fountain of youth' chasing as more N than S. I'm never very good at that distinction though, so I could easily be wrong.


He always came off as more of an SP tactician rather than an NT strategist to me. Plus he is incredibly impulsive, and incredibly lucky lol. The chaos that surrounds him all of the time always seemed more ESTP to me than ENTP.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I like this thread.  



Emerson said:


> Lol, sucks to be them I guess, Famous ISFJs - CelebrityTypes.com
> that's a pretty decent site for famous types.


Kim Kardashian is on the Famous ISFJ list. *sighs*


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

MCRTS said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian is on the Famous ISFJ list. *sighs*



My sympathies, at least you have General Lee! I mean can't get much better than that!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> He always came off as more of an SP tactician rather than an NT strategist to me. Plus he is incredibly impulsive, and incredibly lucky lol. The chaos that surrounds him all of the time always seemed more ESTP to me than ENTP.


I always got the sense that he always knew more than he let on. Also, the way he speaks is very clever. I definitely see how people think of him as an ENTP and an ESTP. Either he is an extremely well developed ESTP or an extremely well developed ENTP. Either way he is an amazing character.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> He always came off as more of an SP tactician rather than an NT strategist to me. Plus he is incredibly impulsive, and incredibly lucky lol. The chaos that surrounds him all of the time always seemed more ESTP to me than ENTP.


Thing is, whenever I think of pirates I think of SP. Sparrow seems, to me, to be such an unusual pirate - so much so that everyone else in the series comments on it. Having ruminated on this matter further, I believe that the thing that makes me think he's ENTP is his solutions to problems nobody else can figure out - for example, when he comes up with flipping the Black Pearl at the beginning of At World's End. That screams Ne to me much more than Se.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> Thing is, whenever I think of pirates I think of SP. Sparrow seems, to me, to be such an unusual pirate - so much so that everyone else in the series comments on it. Having ruminated on this matter further, I believe that the thing that makes me think he's ENTP is his solutions to problems nobody else can figure out - for example, when he comes up with flipping the Black Pearl at the beginning of At World's End. That screams Ne to me much more than Se.


Yea that is true, but remember we don't solely rely on our major functions all of the time, what's more is that he stared at that map for a while and when he was just messing with it he flipped it upside down and that's where he got the idea from.

Another example of my ESTP theory is his lack of forethought into the second movie. A strategist (NT) would have already brokered a deal with Davy Jones well before his 13 years were up. A tactician (SP) would wait until it was almost time, then figure something out lol.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> Yea that is true, but remember we don't solely rely on our major functions all of the time, what's more is that he stared at that map for a while and when he was just messing with it he flipped it upside down and that's where he got the idea from.
> 
> Another example of my ESTP theory is his lack of forethought into the second movie. A strategist (NT) would have already brokered a deal with Davy Jones well before his 13 years were up. A tactician (SP) would wait until it was almost time, then figure something out lol.


I'm not sure I agree with this - it seems, to me, to be more of a J/P thing. I can as easily picture an xNTP leaving it to the last moment as I can see a xSTJ planning years ahead.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this - it seems, to me, to be more of a J/P thing. I can as easily picture an xNTP leaving it to the last moment as I can see a xSTJ planning years ahead.


Yes that is true, however when it comes to 100 years of servitude even me as an INTP would be brokering out a deal as quickly as fucking possible lol.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

That just means there were probably more INTJs than ISFJs seeking validation of their type by googling celebrities with their type.

If you'll notice:
"famous isfjs" - About 350,000 results
"famous intjs" - About 14,800 results

hmm.


----------

